# Wii #1752 - New Super Mario Bros. Wii (USA)



## B-Blue (Nov 15, 2009)

^^wiirelease-3221^^

*AP Fix*


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 15, 2009)

thanks gonna go find the iso now


----------



## Retal (Nov 15, 2009)

Overrated crap.

If I wanted to play Super Mario Bros. I'd turn on my SNES, but I don't, because I finished that years ago.

This is like Super Mario for casuals.


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 15, 2009)

been waiting for this!


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 15, 2009)

will this work on a disk i have the iso and im gonna burn. will it play in Wii Backup Launher with error #002 fix?


----------



## Link5084 (Nov 15, 2009)

Does it have the same problems as the PAL version?


----------



## Chopders (Nov 15, 2009)

Does anybody have a tutorial if we want to play this game and still are at 4.0 hacked firmware. Thanks


----------



## Tomobobo (Nov 15, 2009)

Retal said:
			
		

> Overrated crap.
> 
> If I wanted to play Super Mario Bros. I'd turn on my SNES, but I don't, because I finished that years ago.
> 
> This is like Super Mario for casuals.



Um, have you played the game?

This is the hardest Mario game ever.  They don't give you yoshi houses to get free crap all the time, they don't give you extra saveable items to drop down whenever you need them.  The final Bowser fight is the most out of control tough Mario boss there has ever been.  The game ramps up in dificulty after the first world.  Not only all of this, but try to play 4-Player and not die every 4 seconds from someone jumping on your head and sending you into a pit of lava.

This is one of the best games I have ever played, and I'm the most critical gamer I've ever met.  This game restored my faith in the video game industry, in creativity, in dedication to the gamer.  It has classic written all over it, every second is pure nostalgia.


----------



## Burnedmagix (Nov 15, 2009)

Imma just buy this :l


----------



## VashTS (Nov 15, 2009)

this game was done in like 3 days, thats mainly because it got cracked on monday and i work full time...

heres where you are wrong:
the difficulty does go up, but it is not as extreme as you say.
the final bowser fight was INSANELY easy. i got hit 1 time, 1st time through. kamek was tougher
it probably will be a classic, but after like another week of fiddling around, ill be done and i won't go back, unless i ever get more wii remotes and people want to play.
the star coins are really hard to find without using a guide, that makes the game difficult to complete. but beating the game is actually rather easy, including star coins 7.5/10, without star coins 5/10

i don't know, maybe i am just that good at mario games


----------



## anaxs (Nov 15, 2009)

finally..found the iso and gonna see if it works on a disc other wise usb


----------



## xile6 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yea does anyone know if this works fine or does it have the pal problems?


----------



## Tomobobo (Nov 15, 2009)

Maybe it's easier 1 player.  I haven't played single player, and I'd consider myself pretty good at mario games. I did find myself sometimes wanting to take off while my co-players were dicking around with simple stuff.  I'll have to go through it by myself I guess to really rate the difficulty, but, you should try to play with 4 players and see if you can't yell at everyone holding a controller for more than 5 minutes.


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 15, 2009)

Retal said:
			
		

> Overrated crap.
> 
> If I wanted to play Super Mario Bros. I'd turn on my SNES, but I don't, because I finished that years ago.
> 
> This is like Super Mario for casuals.



Well, excuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me, princess!
You haven't even played the damn game! Believe me even if you're a "H4RD C0R3 GAM3R", you'll find this game to be incredibly HARD!
World 9 is just ridiculously difficult. You're gonna die so many times and that damn green  block will appear and you'll be tempted to use it just to see how to pass a certain part of a level. I guess they weren't lying about this game being "devilishly difficult".


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 15, 2009)

Finally, the USA version comes out!


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Nov 15, 2009)

Anyone who has gotten this game, is it confirmed working on NTSC..I have firmware 4.0 so just want to be sure..I also have a mod chip and soft mod


----------



## rikuumi (Nov 15, 2009)

so over-rated.. go to play brawl or mario kart


----------



## Kevin242 (Nov 15, 2009)

So is there zero chance this will work with just a hard modded Wii?   Is there anything I can do to the .iso before burning to get it to work without soft modding my Wii?  



thanks!!


----------



## Chanser (Nov 15, 2009)

B-Blue where's the NFO?


----------



## referencer (Nov 15, 2009)

This is only considered hard because people have forgotten about Super Mario Bros. 3 in the deluge of bullshit recently. It's just a return to form in difficulty.


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 15, 2009)

lol @ people complaining about the game's difficulty. 

If you want a hard Mario game, go get The Lost Levels on Virtual Console! If you want a Mario game that's fun to play with friends and with a reasonable difficulty, get this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Now, my Wii has a D2CKey and no softmod.. do I need any patches to make this work? This has the 4.2 update right? Will I have any problems if I update?


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 15, 2009)

Chanser said:
			
		

> B-Blue where's the NFO?



Oh yeah I forgot. Sorry.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 15, 2009)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> lol @ people complaining about the game's difficulty.
> 
> If you want a hard Mario game, go get The Lost Levels on Virtual Console! If you want a Mario game that's fun to play with friends and with a reasonable difficulty, get this!



People say that World 9 is tougher than the Lost Levels. Well, Hadrian does. I find this game to be pretty damn hard.


----------



## davidsl_128 (Nov 15, 2009)

Tomobobo said:
			
		

> This is the hardest Mario game ever.  They don't give you yoshi houses to get free crap all the time, they don't give you extra saveable items to drop down whenever you need them.  The final Bowser fight is the most out of control tough Mario boss there has ever been.  The game ramps up in dificulty after the first world.  Not only all of this, but try to play 4-Player and not die every 4 seconds from someone jumping on your head and sending you into a pit of lava.
> 
> This is one of the best games I have ever played, and I'm the most critical gamer I've ever met.  This game restored my faith in the video game industry, in creativity, in dedication to the gamer.  It has classic written all over it, every second is pure nostalgia.


Dude I can't even get past the first castle in level 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 stoopid fireballs. I've always sucked at 2D mario games, but this is ridiculous xD Thumbs up for Nintendo!


----------



## Taik (Nov 15, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Retal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




TBH, I finished the game a few minutes ago (PAL version, 100%) and I didn't see a single green block in World 9, however I did see it in several other levels XD
Just don't go crazy and run through the level, take your time and everything's gonna be OK.

However, this game IS hard (though not as hard as some people say, really 9-7 is not OMGUBER hard, just frustating as hell


----------



## iFish (Nov 15, 2009)

this game is freaking amazing. its not to hard but not to easy.

just by the game its worth it

opps triple posted sorry


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 15, 2009)

Still no confirmation on if this game works on softmodded Wii's using neogamma/backup launchers. I will download and try it and give you the news unless someone does already while I'm downloading.


----------



## CuriousG (Nov 15, 2009)

Taik said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Without giving any spoilers as to how to get to World 9?  Does it require 100% on the Star Coins?  I probably have 90-95% of the Star Coins.  Also saving Toad every level is a bitch when you can't do anything other than jump or throw him somewhere without killing him.  I find it easy to maintain 99 lives and constant mushroom powerups with the side missions.  They need to have limited uses for it in the later missions.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Nov 15, 2009)

Confirmed working with soft mod 4.0 and mod chip(NTSC) just want to make sure. I had been reading how some with PAL systems could not work the PAL version


----------



## ether2802 (Nov 15, 2009)

Kevin242 said:
			
		

> So is there zero chance this will work with just a hard modded Wii?   Is there anything I can do to the .iso before burning to get it to work without soft modding my Wii?
> thanks!!
> 
> NO, you need to patch the .iso and then re-introduce the trucha bug into the IOSes 53 and the one supporting your SysMenu
> ...



I saw a post on the "Wii Games Hints" (or something like that) section about burning the game onto a DVD-R and a DVD+R, to make this game to work thru a DVD with a only-softmodded Wii, to be honest.....no one replied to confirm that really works, so I think you need to try, still you need to patch the .iso




.....let's all remember that a game PAL released now as NTSC, doesn't have any change at all except for the video output and sometime the languages, when was the last time you saw a game not working on one region and then working on the other...?? this ain't DS's games....!!


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 15, 2009)

Tomobobo said:
			
		

> This is the hardest Mario game ever.  They don't give you yoshi houses to get free crap all the time, they don't give you extra saveable items to drop down whenever you need them.  The final Bowser fight is the most out of control tough Mario boss there has ever been.  The game ramps up in dificulty after the first world.  Not only all of this, but try to play 4-Player and not die every 4 seconds from someone jumping on your head and sending you into a pit of lava.
> 
> This is one of the best games I have ever played, and I'm the most critical gamer I've ever met.  This game restored my faith in the video game industry, in creativity, in dedication to the gamer.  It has classic written all over it, every second is pure nostalgia.
> The hardest Mario game? One of the best games you've ever played? I don't want to be rude, but you haven't played a lot of games then; not even a lot of Mario games. Super Mario Bros. 1 and 2 (the Japanese one) were a lot more difficult than this. It's about as hard as Super Mario Bros. 3 I'd say.
> ...


Yeah, you need 100% Star Coins in one world to unlock one level in world 9.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 15, 2009)

Cracking game, still got a very old school flavour to it, particularly in the style of the secrets etc.


----------



## Langin (Nov 15, 2009)

I hope it will work on an softmodded pal wii with cioscorp... but its an super good game(Ive tested it on my friends its wii)


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 15, 2009)

Burned it to see what would happen and it gives me a black screen with an error message :/

Asked me to update to 4.1U, which is weird cause my Wii was already updated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope a patch comes out cause I don't want to mess with my Wii's IOS and stuff.


----------



## Langin (Nov 15, 2009)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Burned it to see what would happen and it gives me a black screen with an error message :/
> 
> Asked me to update to 4.1U, which is weird cause my Wii was already updated
> 
> ...



did you block updates?


----------



## CaptainDreadful (Nov 15, 2009)

All of this shit is crazy confusing.
Someone needs to post a tutorial for us Modchip Only users.  All of this trucha and IOS talk is confusing to the lot of us and well, a step by step explanation would be most awesome.  I mean, I thought you just had to patch the game and it'd work, but apparently that's not the case because I have a patched version of the PAL game and I can't get that thing to start up.

I have the original WiiKey and the latest system menu firmware.  I've been able to play every game perfectly...except for this one.  Can someone shed some light?


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 15, 2009)

Tried to burn it again with a fix I've found (yes, it's a fix for the USA version, it's just out).

Now it's giving me an error when I click on the Disc Channel!


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Nov 15, 2009)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Tried to burn it again with a fix I've found (yes, it's a fix for the USA version, it's just out).
> 
> Now it's giving me an error when I click on the Disc Channel!



What is this fix for the USA version you are talking about. I just burned the game and was going to pop it into my WII(NTSC USA) I have a mod chip and its soft modded) do I need to do some kind of fix to make this game work?


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 15, 2009)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like with the PAL version, there's a patch for the game going around to make it work.
Can't post links to it since it has copyrighted material in it. Anyway, I don't know if really works, since it only made things worse for me


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 15, 2009)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Burned it to see what would happen and it gives me a black screen with an error message :/
> 
> Asked me to update to 4.1U, which is weird cause my Wii was already updated
> 
> ...


you have a 4.1U wii,what would happened if i played the games on my 4.2U wii


----------



## Agu Fungus (Nov 15, 2009)

Just like the PAL version, is any .gct file available yet to bypass the protection via GeckoOS?


----------



## The Mole (Nov 15, 2009)

Removed


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok I am having issues with this game, it loads fine, starts to play fine, but as soon as I start world 1-1..it will go through a little of it and then it will say "Error occurred please eject disk then turn off the wii" so what do I have to do..I am on a NTSC Wii, and I really really want to play this game. I have been waiting a month for this game


----------



## akalic (Nov 15, 2009)

CaptainDreadful said:
			
		

> All of this shit is crazy confusing.
> Someone needs to post a tutorial for us Modchip Only users.  All of this trucha and IOS talk is confusing to the lot of us and well, a step by step explanation would be most awesome.  I mean, I thought you just had to patch the game and it'd work, but apparently that's not the case because I have a patched version of the PAL game and I can't get that thing to start up.
> 
> I have the original WiiKey and the latest system menu firmware.  I've been able to play every game perfectly...except for this one.  Can someone shed some light?



+1


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Nov 15, 2009)

I have Wiikey and the talk about IOS isn't that confusing, find a tutorial on google that describe step by step on how to do it, only skills required is knowing how to read.

Also, does anyone have a 100% completed save with all star coins found and all 5 stars on save file for the US version? I so don't want to redo the whole game I did already with pal version.


----------



## maduin (Nov 15, 2009)

I've already beat the PAL version and have all the star coins up to World 6, but I guess I'm gonna start over since I prefer to always have the proper version for my region.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Nov 15, 2009)

maduin said:
			
		

> I've already beat the PAL version and have all the star coins up to World 6, but I guess I'm gonna start over since I prefer to always have the proper version for my region.



I already beated the PAL version with 100% completion.

I so don't want to do the whole game again. So I am getting a 100% completed USA file when available just to replace PAL with USA.

Some star coins are insanely hard to get (not to find, just to get) the Star Coins in 9-7 were in plain sight, but the 2nd and 3rd one pissed me off.


----------



## flobo (Nov 15, 2009)

Just finished the regular game (world 8, beaten bowser) with 2 players in a little over 4 hours.
This game is very good, but way too easy, espacially if you have several players. It's almost impossible to die, every single time one of the player is going to die, he just have to press A et the other come and save it. Because of that, we only died in 3 levels over the 8 worlds.
Moreover, the boss fight are mostly variations from "super mario bros 3's boss and the longest it took us to beat one was 30 seconds. Congrats to bowser castle in which we weren't even touched by an enemy and to bowser himself wich was beaten in 5 seconds with the "helicopter"-hat. 
I know there are still the star coins and world 9, but this is bonus to me, the main game is done

So in the end, fun game but lightyears away from the difficulty of the nes and snes marios.


----------



## nando (Nov 15, 2009)

maduin said:
			
		

> I've already beat the PAL version and have all the star coins up to World 6, but I guess I'm gonna start over since I prefer to always have the proper version for my region.




i'm resisting doing the same. i want to do it over, but it's just silly since it works fine pal. if it had online it would probably matter.


----------



## Jaems (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a 4.1U NTSC Wii, Wiikey v1, and Homebrew Channel installed.

Anything I have to do before burning and popping this in?


----------



## Teivin (Nov 15, 2009)

Never understood why anyone thinks the original SMB is hard. I can beat it in a little over 6 minutes. I know I'm not that fast at it, either. Lost levels is only a little harder, but again, it isnt challenging. Simple pattern recognition and memorization, since there is no randomization to any of it. If you play the game and press the buttons at the same time every time, you'll always succeed. I think SMW is probably the hardest, if you take into account all the star road levels and the COOL and SUPER levels and such.


----------



## hasteveha (Nov 15, 2009)

is it out on usenet yet? I haven't seen it at the usual places.


----------



## hasteveha (Nov 15, 2009)

is it out on usenet yet? I haven't seen it at the usual places.


----------



## xamphear (Nov 16, 2009)

*To convert your PAL save to an NTSC save*

Use Savegame Manager to extract the save for NSMBW.
Reboot wii, and delete your NSMBW save via system channel save game manager.
Open SD card on PC, go to "savegames" folder. Rename the folder so that instead of ending in e50 it ends in e45.
Go into that folder, and open wiimj2d.sav in a hex editor. Change the 4th character from a P to an E.
Save file, put SD card back into Wii.
Play NSMBW NTSC once and let it create a save file.
Go back into Savegame Manager and inject the save back to your Wii's memory.
Enjoy!

Get Savegame Manager here:
http://wiibrew.org/wiki/Savegame_Manager


----------



## Tanas (Nov 16, 2009)

hasteveha said:
			
		

> is it out on usenet yet? I haven't seen it at the usual places.


search for qf-nsmbw


----------



## dediz_seixas (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a 4.2U Wii with Cyclowiz 3.6. Installed IOS53(patched) and IOS70(patched), applied the FIX and wiibrickblocker (to remove update).

But the game give me a black screen with "An error was occured. Please eject the game...."

Only works using neogamma. Does anybody know how to run the game using disk channel?


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 16, 2009)

dediz_seixas said:
			
		

> I have a 4.2U Wii with Cyclowiz 3.6. Installed IOS53(patched) and IOS70(patched), applied the FIX and wiibrickblocker (to remove update).
> 
> But the game give me a black screen with "An error was occured. Please eject the game...."
> 
> Only works using neogamma. Does anybody know how to run the game using disk channel?


You are obviously doing something wrong. Did you patch those ios' files using dop-ios? That's what I used. It runs from the disc channel for me. I'm running a 4.0u wii with a wiikey2.


----------



## pinkshirt (Nov 16, 2009)

akalic said:
			
		

> CaptainDreadful said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=189802

Read the first post. This is written for the PAL release, but the procedure is pretty much the same for NTSC.

Here's what is different from that post if you are dealing with the NTSC version:
The offset in the main.dol for hex editing the NTSC version is: 0x001AB610 - 0x001AB613
A Gecko GCT file for the NTSC release can be found here: http://www.mediafire.com/?mmddyyutzzj

Limitations:
If you are running 4.2, region free is broken in the disc channel. So use the game for your region or an alternate launch method.
Once you hex edit the main.dol file, the disc will be trucha signed, so you need for your system IOS to be trucha patched for the game to launch. This is described in the above post.

I can verify that this procedure is functional with 4.1. Since 4.2 did nothing but break things, I'd avoid it.


----------



## anaxs (Nov 16, 2009)

i got lucky..guess i dont need to make a backup since my cousen went out today and picked up to legit copies from future shop


----------



## Zarxrax (Nov 16, 2009)

Hmm, I have a wiikey, and I haven't installed any system updates in a while. I remember a while back an update came out that was supposed to uninstall the homebrew channel and all that stuff, so I never updated.

Can someone point me to some links or something to get me on the right track as to what I need to do in order to try this game?


----------



## dediz_seixas (Nov 16, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> dediz_seixas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Worked!!! I was using a outdated version of IOS 61! Now it is working from diskchannel!!!


----------



## HopOnRocks (Nov 16, 2009)

dediz_seixas said:
			
		

> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was in the same boat as you. I have a chipped wii, updated everything and it still didn't work.
I updated IOS61 to see if that would help but all it did was turn my homebrew channel upside. The game still cuts off after a few minutes.


----------



## VashTS (Nov 16, 2009)

upside down hbc means you trucha patched it, install a clean copy of ios61


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 16, 2009)

Retal said:
			
		

> Overrated crap.
> 
> If I wanted to play Super Mario Bros. I'd turn on my SNES, but I don't, because I finished that years ago.
> 
> This is like Super Mario for casuals.



This right here made me lol.

I agree that the SNES and NES had some of the best Mario platformers around, but none of them supported 4 players.
And before you played the game? Huh... It's like your post is backed by fact or even founded opinion.


----------



## Burnedmagix (Nov 16, 2009)

Bought it. Played to world 3. Was fun and hard x_x
Stupid 2-player accidental suicides


----------



## Chanser (Nov 16, 2009)

New_Super_Mario_Bros_Wii_USA_main.dol_FiX_Wii-iND
CODEiNDEPENDENT --
________/\  ____________
/___/      \/   /        \
/   /       /   /    /    /
/   /    /      /    /    /
/   /____/ \  __/_________/
/___/        \/ Proudly Presents:



Game  -  New_Super_Mario_Bros_Wii_USA_main.dol_FiX_Wii-iND

Release Date  -  11.16.2oo9
Platform      -  Nintendo DS
Country       -  USA
File Size     -  2x2mb
File Name     -  ind-nsmbw
Supplier      -  mediafire



This is a small fix for the new protection nintendo added.
it was quite easy to make with ImageDiff and allows you to
fix the protection. basically it's the same as the
main.dol replacememt method that has been floating around
with a much easier to apply method of patching.

Keep all console releases original and make patch fixes!
newer methods of loading games will eventually make this
fix not needed.

Thanks so much to QwiiF for the great release!

If you like the game, BUY it!



Everyone in the scene

especially the robots in LocalNet who dont follow the Wii
scene at all and nuked QwiiF like complete idiots!


----------



## ole jason (Nov 16, 2009)

Zarxrax said:
			
		

> Hmm, I have a wiikey, and I haven't installed any system updates in a while. I remember a while back an update came out that was supposed to uninstall the homebrew channel and all that stuff, so I never updated.
> 
> Can someone point me to some links or something to get me on the right track as to what I need to do in order to try this game?



hehe I'm in the same boat as you.  I haven't had my wii turned on in a few months.  It's a completely different scene now, I've started reading all the FAQ's and stuff again working my way towards knowing how to get this to work.  Have fun


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 16, 2009)

People are wearing some serious rose tinted specs if they think that if a mario game was released with these mechanics, level design and difficulty back in the NES or SNES days that it would have been viewed by people at the time as in any way sub-standard.


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 16, 2009)

I fucking give up. Stupid Nintendo wins this time. I have downloaded multiple loaders to use on my patched main.dol ISO and still no luck. Fucking green screen then a reboot of the Wii. I am so pissed off right now.


----------



## Deadmon (Nov 16, 2009)

Burnedmagix said:
			
		

> Bought it. Played to world 3. Was fun and hard x_x
> Stupid 2-player accidental suicides



Couldn't agree more. So many accidental deaths because of the 2nd player blocking me or throwing me..


----------



## maduin (Nov 16, 2009)

xamphear said:
			
		

> *To convert your PAL save to an NTSC save*
> 
> Use Savegame Manager to extract the save for NSMBW.
> Reboot wii, and delete your NSMBW save via system channel save game manager.
> ...



worked perfectly, thanks!


----------



## thiagolr (Nov 16, 2009)

a quick question....
does this game save your progress while you are playing (if yes, when?) or is it like the old mario games that you need to finish in one shot?


----------



## Oisterboy (Nov 16, 2009)

So does "New_Super_Mario_Bros_Wii_USA_main.dol_FiX_Wii-iND"

Come with instructions?


----------



## Speed Freak (Nov 16, 2009)

Sorry, wrong thread...


----------



## xshinox (Nov 16, 2009)

dediz_seixas said:
			
		

> I have a 4.2U Wii with Cyclowiz 3.6. Installed IOS53(patched) and IOS70(patched), applied the FIX and wiibrickblocker (to remove update).
> 
> But the game give me a black screen with "An error was occured. Please eject the game...."
> 
> ...


which ios do i need to get from using dop-ios?


----------



## mdp_1992 (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm using 4.2U with WiiKey. I've got no Idea what's a IOS, Trucha, Neogamma or anything else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Is this working with Disc ChanneL?


----------



## xboxrules (Nov 16, 2009)

I've seen the New Super Mario Bros Wii USA main dol FiX Wii iND.zip running around but curious if anyone has taken the New_Super_Mario_Bros_Wii_USA_Wii-QwiiF iso file, patched it then brickblocked it?  I'm running a 3.3U Wii with an original Wasabi chip and curious if the game requires the update?


----------



## highanimalhouse (Nov 16, 2009)

xboxrules said:
			
		

> I've seen the New Super Mario Bros Wii USA main dol FiX Wii iND.zip running around but curious if anyone has taken the New_Super_Mario_Bros_Wii_USA_Wii-QwiiF iso file, patched it then brickblocked it?  I'm running a 3.3U Wii with an original Wasabi chip and curious if the game requires the update?



I can't tell if it actually does anything. I run the file under DOS and .exe and nothing happens unless the game is now patched and it doesn't tell me.


----------



## RedHero (Nov 16, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Retal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, no. It's not that difficult. It's about as hard as Super Mario World, but easier than SMB1, 2, 3 and The Lost Levels. The statement of the user you quotes is just pure BS though.


----------



## yatzr (Nov 16, 2009)

highanimalhouse said:
			
		

> xboxrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There should be a .bat file that you need to run.  It will then create a copy of the iso called qf-nsmbw.fixed.iso.  I just patched mine, but I won't be able to try it out until tonight.


----------



## kpoulton (Nov 16, 2009)

yatzr said:
			
		

> highanimalhouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a Wii with just the WiiKey2 in it (no custom IOS's or running through USB loaders). I tried patching the Qwiif release. When I put it in, it asked to update my system. Not sure what it did as I was at 4.1U before and I am still at 4.1U. The game failed to load and would give the disc error.
I went and burned the plain Qwiif release and it seemed to work fine. I've only played a couple worlds so not sure if it will crap out on me shortly. I may try patching again as it may have just been a bad burn.
My experiences so far.


----------



## Thang_Bom (Nov 16, 2009)

You may need to extract the rar file and run.  It takes awhile to run and at the end, I have nsbm_fixed.iso.  I have not tested it yet.


----------



## hh_8383 (Nov 16, 2009)

how do u exactly patch it? i have both the fix and the iso? but totally no idea how to patch it.
Anyone can help me? really appreciate it.


----------



## kpoulton (Nov 16, 2009)

hh_8383 said:
			
		

> how do u exactly patch it? i have both the fix and the iso? but totally no idea how to patch it.
> Anyone can help me? really appreciate it.



Put the patch files in the same directory as the Qwiif iso file and run the batch file that came with the patch. It will create a new .iso file with -fixed on the end of it.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 16, 2009)

hh_8383 said:
			
		

> how do u exactly patch it? i have both the fix and the iso? but totally no idea how to patch it.
> Anyone can help me? really appreciate it.



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=189802


----------



## hh_8383 (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks, i ran the batch and the fixed iso appeared, just that it's 0 KB!!
did i missed out anything? other than the BATCH file and the unpatched iso, 
i only have these other 2 files in the same directory:

imagePatch.exe

qf-nsmbw.iso.imageDiff

did i miss out anything? thanks


----------



## Thang_Bom (Nov 16, 2009)

Here is what I did - the files are from Newsgroup.

1. I extract ImageDiff.rar to the same folder (#1 is my folder name - rar file comes with it)
2. Copy qf-nsmbw.iso to that folder (#1)
3. Go to DOS and that folder #1
4. run qf-nsmbw.bat
5.  You see the program runs.  Go make a coffee and FINISH your coffee.
6. You will see qf-nsmbw.fixed.iso
7.  Copy to USB and ran NeoGamma v6 without any problem.
8. I have not burned the disk but I assume it is ok.  

The PAL fix version does not work with my NeoGamma v6.  You have to install other fix and other program to run DISK or USB.
Good Luck.


----------



## hh_8383 (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks,

but there are 2 files:

ind-nsmbw.rar

ind-nsmbw.r00


I do not need to care about the 2nd one?


----------



## Vater Unser (Nov 16, 2009)

Tomobobo said:
			
		

> Retal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is not at all the hardest Mario game ever, and I have no clue why people are saying that.
The first four worlds (which is almost half the game) are a cakewalk, and then comes the point when it gets mildly challenging, at least for Mario afficionados...Why would you need a Yoshi house when there's like a dozen mushroom houses per map and you rake up like 50 lives by the end of world 3?
Also there appears to be no penalty at all for going game-over, at least not in multiplayer (as I haven't gone game-over once in singleplayer)...

The game's a whole lot of fun in multiplayer, but in singleplayer it blows pretty hard for a Mario game...Even if you're not a fan of the old Mario games, NSMB DS is still way better in singleplayer, and I mean _way_ way better. I'm also kinda disappointed that they used the same blocky 2D sprite structure for leveldesigns as they did in NSMB DS, it's way outdated...All in all I think it's a really fun game at least in multiplayer, but you can tell Nintendo didn't put nearly as much effort into it as they should have...After all, it's a Mario game and their big game for christmas.

Also, am I the only one who is annoyed by the monotonous structure of, like, every level?
It's nice that they've implemented many ideas into the game, but why make every level a one-trick pony by only using one idea on one level?
They could've mixed up things a bit, there's no challenge in overcoming the same obstacle a dozen times in a row.


----------



## Oisterboy (Nov 16, 2009)

I just actually got a drivekey from a friend for free.

I'm TOTALLY new to the chip (never bothered to read on it, haven't even installed it)...but, will having the chip installed make this game playable without all this nonsensical patching?


----------



## goober22 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a wiikey v1 and patched 4.1U - no softmod, no loaders but homebrew channel. I applied the IND patch to the iso and burned the resulting "fixed" iso to a RW. I get the splash screen in the disc channel but when I launch it, it errors out telling to shut down and restart the wii.

Not sure if I need a patched ios or not.


----------



## Thang_Bom (Nov 16, 2009)

when u use WINRAR, rar file will pick up r0,r1....rnn, and extract them.

For another questioner that PM me, you need to have your HD parttiion as WBFS to run from USB or SD card.  I think you can burn to DVD and it should work fine.  I did not mention HD because I did not do that.  So why dont you burn it and let us know the DVD backup works fine.




			
				hh_8383 said:
			
		

> thanks,
> 
> but there are 2 files:
> 
> ...


----------



## rmorris003 (Nov 16, 2009)

Oisterboy said:
			
		

> I just actually got a drivekey from a friend for free.
> 
> I'm TOTALLY new to the chip (never bothered to read on it, haven't even installed it)...but, will having the chip installed make this game playable without all this nonsensical patching?


nope doesnt work on my drive key or with neogamma r8 and rev 14 it just reboots the system and tried the patched version to from dvd and no go, i dont have a usb drive or big enough sd card either to test


----------



## pinkshirt (Nov 16, 2009)

goober22 said:
			
		

> I have a wiikey v1 and patched 4.1U - no softmod, no loaders but homebrew channel. I applied the IND patch to the iso and burned the resulting "fixed" iso to a RW. I get the splash screen in the disc channel but when I launch it, it errors out telling to shut down and restart the wii.
> 
> Not sure if I need a patched ios or not.


Trucha patch your IOS53 and IOS60. IOS53 might not need it, but IOS60 will. You can't play a trucha signed game like your patched one through the disc channel unless the IOS for your system menu is patched to allow it. 
Since you have the homebrew channel, you could just launch the unpatched game through GeckoOS with the appropriate cheat file installed to bypass the protection.


----------



## Thang_Bom (Nov 16, 2009)

Comon,

The program is only .34 GB under WBFS to run.  You dont need to have 8GB to contain the ISO.  Most the Wii game is under 2 GB.  so your 2GB SD card should work.  You need to get WBFS to format it it and copy the ISO to WBFS and run it.




			
				rmorris003 said:
			
		

> Oisterboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## goober22 (Nov 16, 2009)

pinkshirt said:
			
		

> goober22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply. I don't have Gecko installed as I didn't think I'd ever use it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was thinking the wiikey would let the game run after the patch - guess not.

Okay on the IOS's. Is there an app I can use thru HBC that will download and patch the IOS's for me?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It seems like there is but I don't really keep up on all those apps. Much thanks again.

And BTW, is there away to see what IOS's I have on my wii and if they are patched or not?


----------



## Agu Fungus (Nov 16, 2009)

In case anyone is asking, here are the bypass codes for both PAL and NTSC:


```
SMNP01
New Super Mario Bros. Wii (EUR)

Protection Fix [Code by Fenrir]
041AF710 4E800020
```


```
SMNE01
New Super Mario Bros. Wii (USA)

Protection Fix [Original code by Fenrir, converted to NTSC by jakejm79]
041AF5D0 4E800020
```

All I had to do is convert them back to TXT.


----------



## jceggbert5 (Nov 16, 2009)

To run a LEGIT (IDK about backup yet) disc on 4.0 or 4.1 firmware without updating, the old Preloader code still works.  openWiiFlow R21 BETA can work with Pal and NTSC on USB...

*Posts merged*

To run a LEGIT (IDK about backup yet) disc on 4.0 or 4.1 firmware without updating, the old Preloader code still works.  openWiiFlow R21 BETA can work with Pal and NTSC on USB...


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Nov 16, 2009)

since most are complaining about NSMB Wii not working from disc it might be time for you to get a usb hard drive and format it to WBFS.
most usb hard drives are real cheap, seen some for as little as $50 some places and most any work with the usb loader.
it's a lot simpler to invest in one especially if you're gonna pirate games anyway think of it as cheaper in the long run since you don't have to keep buying spindles of DVD-/+R and you don't end up with coasters do to new copy protection schemes.
i haven't regretted my investment one bit best money i ever spent on my Wii was on my usb hard drive.


----------



## pecavuk (Nov 16, 2009)

Can someone please give me a tutorial on how to play this from a USB/SD card?


----------



## Thang_Bom (Nov 16, 2009)

Beware some USB HD is not compatible with Wii.  You can save them on PC but wont run with Wii.


----------



## zimonkey (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Can someone PLEASE help me out with getting this game to work for me ?
Prefferably on a disc?
I have a hard modded Wii, WiiNinja chip.
Wasted like 5 discs already...
I don't know much about CIOs or anything,no homebrew channel.
I did try to get the game working off USB sd card, but wii wouldn't recognize it...do i have to add anything along with the game for it to run ? (wads ?)
I downloaded & tried the newest scrubbed & patched version of the iso as well, but doesn't work.
Please any help would be wonderful.


----------



## martin88 (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm currently playing PAL release with modchip without any problems.

Any reason why I should switch to NTSC version?

Also, *New_Super_Mario_Bros_Wii_PAL_main.dol_FiX_Wii-iND* just got nuked for *not.working_disc.error*. So there are currently no working patched main.dol for NTSC version?


----------



## DvDrmann (Nov 16, 2009)

martin88 said:
			
		

> I'm currently playing PAL release with modchip without any problems.
> 
> Any reason why I should switch to NTSC version?
> 
> Also, *New_Super_Mario_Bros_Wii_PAL_main.dol_FiX_Wii-iND* just got nuked for *not.working_disc.error*. So there are currently no working patched main.dol for NTSC version?







[UNNUKE] [ New_Super_Mario_Bros_Wii_PAL_main.dol_FiX_Wii-iND ] [ working_your.system.must.have.trunca.bug_install.ios.53]

Ran this patch on orig. iso & so far so good. 4.1u wii/wasabi/trucha signed ios's.

i'm not playing it, my sons are ps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 guess they'll come yelling if it crashes but not yet.


----------



## Thang_Bom (Nov 16, 2009)

1.  You need to download WBFS Manager (v3.0) that I have.
2.  For this game (.34GB), 1 GB SD should do the job.
If u have 4GB+, it will become USB.
3.  install WBFS Manager 3.0 (or other WB File Manager)
4.  Choose to format your SD card (BTW, your SD/HD should be FAT32 format first).
5.  Drag your ISO to the right window.
6.  Choose Add Drive tab to copy to your SD/HD.
7. Take your SD to the Wii, put it in slot.
If 4GB+ or USB Drive, you have to connect to the left USB connection (assume your Wii is stand up and
power on/off button is on the lelf.
8. Assume you have Neogama v6+ (7,8..), choose to run game from SD/USB, browse to the game you want to run
Set any configuration or whatever.
9. press A to run the game.



			
				pecavuk said:
			
		

> Can someone please give me a tutorial on how to play this from a USB/SD card?


----------



## zimonkey (Nov 16, 2009)

martin88 said:
			
		

> I'm currently playing PAL release with modchip without any problems.
> 
> Any reason why I should switch to NTSC version?
> 
> Also, *New_Super_Mario_Bros_Wii_PAL_main.dol_FiX_Wii-iND* just got nuked for *not.working_disc.error*. So there are currently no working patched main.dol for NTSC version?




so if i dl & burn the PAL release, should it work on disc on my chipped NTSC console ?
that would be awesome, please let me know


----------



## airpirate545 (Nov 16, 2009)

Found this in a forum I visit, can't link you because it hosts Wii games, hope this helps: 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> New Super Mario Bros is finaly working with the dvd on a softmod without a chip / hardmod and without a external hardrive!
> 
> Is working with every backup / iso and on every Firmware!
> 
> ...


working for me so far


----------



## Thang_Bom (Nov 16, 2009)

I have download both PAL and NTSC version.  The PAL version seems that you have to do a lot to get it working.  The NTSC version with the simple fix seems to be much easier.

I dont know the PAL fix can be applied to NTSC version.  I would not think so and I would think they should not post here.

I got my fix from Newsgroup and it work great with USB.  You dont have to install new CIOS or  use other loader.


----------



## Akuma147 (Nov 16, 2009)

I used the IND patch on the Qwiif release and I can confirm that it's working on my 4.1U  Wiikey.  I also ran it through WiiBrickBlocker after I patched it to get rid of the update.  You probably still have to update and trucha sign IOS53 and IOS60.  This can easily be done with Dop-IOS mod through the HBC.  After doing the above I just click on the Disc Channel and it loads up perfectly fine.  I can also confirm that the PAL save converted to NTSC save mentioned on Page 4 of this thread works too.


----------



## goober22 (Nov 16, 2009)

wolffangalchemist said:
			
		

> since most are complaining about NSMB Wii not working from disc it might be time for you to get a usb hard drive and format it to WBFS.
> 
> Why? I have 100's of backup that work just fine. Why would I want to go thru the trouble of a drive for just ONE GAME?!!!
> QUOTEmost usb hard drives are real cheap, seen some for as little as $50 some places and most any work with the usb loader.
> ...



What?! one update security and the need for a drive? Come on! DVD-r = 34 cents - drive = $80. That means over 210 dvds for one USB drive. Can 200 discs fit on one USB drive? The sky is falling, the sky is falling! Chicken Little. Let's just get a fix!!!


----------



## xshinox (Nov 16, 2009)

Akuma147 said:
			
		

> I used the IND patch on the Qwiif release and I can confirm that it's working on my 4.1U  Wiikey.  I also ran it through WiiBrickBlocker after I patched it to get rid of the update.  You probably still have to update and trucha sign IOS53 and IOS60.  This can easily be done with Dop-IOS mod through the HBC.  After doing the above I just click on the Disc Channel and it loads up perfectly fine.  I can also confirm that the PAL save converted to NTSC save mentioned on Page 4 of this thread works too.


i found this "patched ios60" wad on megaupload, downloaded it, installed it and got a error. searched and someone else got the same error. someone says to reinstall preloader which i did and it fixed the error.

i then did what you said "trucha sign ios53 with dop-ios" and now i can load the game through disc channel. thanks!


----------



## Thang_Bom (Nov 17, 2009)

You have not investigated the USB drive size and WII ISO.  For this game, the real size is only .35G.  You are wasting the whole/almost 4G on your DVD-5.  

For the sake of argument, 200 of this game will only take up around 70 GB.  With the sale 80 bux can buy you 1 TB hd and you can put a tons of games to it. 

Now if the game size is 3 GB+, DVD-R maybe better choice. 

The WBFS will tell you how much space a game takes on a disk.  I only wish the WBFS manager should be able to let
me drage the ISO and tell me the size without requiring to have a valid WBFS drive first.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> What?! one update security and the need for a drive? Come on! DVD-r = 34 cents - drive = $80. That means over 210 dvds for one USB drive. Can 200 discs fit on one USB drive? The sky is falling, the sky is falling! Chicken Little. Let's just get a fix!!!


----------



## stefer (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a flatmii, a 4.2u (safely updated, all my other games work, meaning i updated the wad files by hand)
I have ios70 trucha signed.
I used DOP-ios8 to trucha sign ios53
I used the patch for the usa iso to patch it.  I load the qf-nsmbw.fixed.iso in flatmii, the game gets detected in the disc channel, i start it, black screen.

The patch i used is New_Super_Mario_Bros_Wii_USA_main.dol_FiX_Wii-iND

any idea?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW i tried the Gecko OS method with the cheat file provided on page 6 or 7 of this thread (yes... converted it to a gct file), Gecko OS finds the cheat file, applies it, loads the game, green screen...


----------



## CuriousG (Nov 17, 2009)

goober22 said:
			
		

> wolffangalchemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because you're missing out on the advantages of using a USB Loader such as ease of carrying your whole collection of games with you.  You don't have to shuffle tons of discs to look for the title you want to play.  You know it will boot and not get a DRE.  Loaders such as USB Loader GX has synopsis of games and game ratings (not sure if they implemented ratings for play so you can restrict R games for adults only if you have children).  Load time is faster.  

And no this isn't for one game.  The trouble you hear people just trying to get this one game to work with discs should tell you enough.  At what point is it worth it to patch every disc manually or use some kind of cheat code because you're still using last year's technology to boot your games?  Backing up games is much easier than backing up to SD then dump it on your computer so you can burn it.  Loading games for ISO is much faster onto HD than it is to burn.  And yes you can fit over 200 DVDs onto a 500GB HD.  But if you're going to be so cheap about it, I just hope the next time you have a question about how to get the game to work by disc that people will just ignore you.


----------



## c00ld00d (Nov 17, 2009)

I patched the iso with the New_Super_Mario_Bros_Wii_USA_main.dol_FiX_Wii-iND patch. It updated my wii to 4.1U as expected. Then I keep getting "An Error has occurred.. Please eject" error. I have a wiikey v1. Old backups still work fine. Trying to get this game to play without installing HBC. Please advise.


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 17, 2009)

c00ld00d said:
			
		

> I patched the iso with the New_Super_Mario_Bros_Wii_USA_main.dol_FiX_Wii-iND patch. It updated my wii to 4.1U as expected. Then I keep getting "An Error has occurred.. Please eject" error. I have a wiikey v1. Old backups still work fine. Trying to get this game to play without installing HBC. Please advise.


Impossible. You MUST use homebrew channel as you need to use dop-ios to trucha patch ios 53 and whatever ios 4.1 uses.


----------



## ryoaska1 (Nov 17, 2009)

i'm another person who's been out of the game for a while and seeing all this new crap you have to do now to get some games (only this one?) to work...  

Before I jump into sifting through all of the crazy and sometimes conflicting info on how to get this to work, can someone just answer one question for me?   I have an ntsc wii w/ 4.0u, wiikey v1 w/ 1.9s,  no soft mods or homebrew stuff.   All I want to know is, if I buy this game retail and pop it in, will it work fine, give me an error, or worse- give me an error and brick me.  If I havent' supplied enough info to answer that definitively, just tell me what info I left out.  Thanks


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 17, 2009)

ryoaska1 said:
			
		

> i'm another person who's been out of the game for a while and seeing all this new crap you have to do now to get some games (only this one?) to work...
> 
> Before I jump into sifting through all of the crazy and sometimes conflicting info on how to get this to work, can someone just answer one question for me?   I have an ntsc wii w/ 4.0u, wiikey v1 w/ 1.9s,  no soft mods or homebrew stuff.   All I want to know is, if I buy this game retail and pop it in, will it work fine, give me an error, or worse- give me an error and brick me.  If I havent' supplied enough info to answer that definitively, just tell me what info I left out.  Thanks


Retail version works fine but it will prompt you to update.


----------



## c00ld00d (Nov 17, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> c00ld00d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the response. I guess I'll have to install HBC via bannerbomb. 
Since I will be installing HBC, what is the easiest way to play this game? Reading up on dop-iso and trucha patch seemed confusing (and dangerous). 
If i just use NeoGamma R8Beta7 as a backup launcher, will it play the unpatched game without installing any iso or cios?

TIA


----------



## ryoaska1 (Nov 17, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> Retail version works fine but it will prompt you to update.



Thanks for the quick response.   If I let the game update (or do it through the system menu instead if that works) will this have any adverse affect on being able to run everything that's worked for me so far with my current setup, or is there any other known reason I wouldn't want to do this right now other than just staying on the safe side for future changes?


----------



## Lazycus (Nov 17, 2009)

c00ld00d said:
			
		

> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will have to install at least one cIOS or trucha patch a few existing IOS to get it to run.  If you already have burnt a patched ISO simply install HBC, install cIOS rev14 as IOS249, and then run the disc via NeoGamma R8Beta7.  That's the least "invasive" way to get it going since you aren't modifying any official IOS.


----------



## Lazycus (Nov 17, 2009)

ryoaska1 said:
			
		

> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let the NSMBW game disc update.  It will bump you up to 4.1U (and update you to Boot2v4).  You won't lose any functionality.

DON'T update through the system menu / internet connection.  That will update you to 4.2U and block your WiiKey from using other region discs.


----------



## pinkshirt (Nov 17, 2009)

stefer said:
			
		

> I have a flatmii, a 4.2u (safely updated, all my other games work, meaning i updated the wad files by hand)
> I have ios70 trucha signed.
> I used DOP-ios8 to trucha sign ios53
> I used the patch for the usa iso to patch it.  I load the qf-nsmbw.fixed.iso in flatmii, the game gets detected in the disc channel, i start it, black screen.
> ...



If you're trying this through the Flatmii, you are out of luck. The game seems to be incompatible with it. I've tried several different approaches and haven't gotten it to work at all.


----------



## ryoaska1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> ryoaska1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for the helpful responses guys


----------



## OrGoN3 (Nov 17, 2009)

CuriousG said:
			
		

> goober22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the first game I have ever had to patch to play on my WiiKey 1.9s. So yes, it IS getting a drive for one game. 

The question I have is, do you think companies will make firmware udpates to allow this game to run without modifying IOS? Is it even possible? etc, etc etc. I do NOT feel good about patching any IOS on my Wii. Obviously if I want to play this right now, I'd have to buy it. Thankfully MW2 is out so my attention is elsewhere. Nonetheless, are all of these quick hacks just quick dirty hacks?


----------



## pecavuk (Nov 17, 2009)

Will this game eventually be playable on disc?


----------



## tiagofl (Nov 17, 2009)

This is how I proceded to run New Super Mario Bros. (NTSC) DVD on my softmoded wii 4.0

*How to run New Super Mario Bros. Wii on DVD:*

1. Get the patched NTSC version of New Super Mario Bros Wii
2. Install CIOS rev 15 through Homebrew Channel
3. Install USB Loader GX 1.0
4. Run New Super Mario Bros. NTSC (patched) DVD on USB Loader GX 1.0 Disc launcher.
5. Have Fun! 

---> Now, USB Loader GX 1.0 can runs DVD
---> My Wii is softmoded with firmware 4.0
---> I'd installed CIOS rev 15


----------



## stefer (Nov 17, 2009)

pinkshirt said:
			
		

> stefer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great.....  well thx for taking the time to reply.  I will keep looking.  I might put my d2sun back in...


----------



## oldskooldork23 (Nov 17, 2009)

tiagofl said:
			
		

> This is how I proceded to run New Super Mario Bros. DVD on my softmoded wii 4.0
> 
> *How to run New Super Mario Bros. Wii on DVD:*
> 
> ...



Now is this just a straight up rip of NSMB we're burning or one of the patched ones?


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome game! Works great on USB loader!


----------



## Jools07 (Nov 17, 2009)

3.2U
WiiKey 1.9s
NTSC-U Wii

I brickblocked and it boots from the disc channel but I got an error message part way through world 1-1. 

What do I need to do to play from the dvd with no problems. I already have the HMC installed.


----------



## pinkshirt (Nov 17, 2009)

pinkshirt said:
			
		

> stefer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To quote Flatmii support:
"for new protection redownload the software in ...

www.flatmii.com/flatmii125.rar"

I downloaded this, it does appear to be a new version of the software. I have not yet been able to test it. I will post results later.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 17, 2009)

OrGoN3 said:
			
		

> This is the first game I have ever had to patch to play on my WiiKey 1.9s. So yes, it IS getting a drive for one game.



And you think this is going to be the only game that Nintendo are going to use this protection on?

Anyway, you don't need to buy a hard-drive just to store this one game, it's 350 meg for christs sake, unless you're posting this on Netscape from a 1994 time warp surely you've got at least a 1gig usb stick or SD card lying around.

The fact is that hardware only mods are fast becoming archaic.


----------



## DvDrmann (Nov 17, 2009)

FYI:
New_Super_Mario_Bros_Wii_req.ios.truncha_FiX_Wii-iND
Filename: "ind-nsmbw-ios"
Hopefully this may help some. Haven't tried it.


----------



## ju421019 (Nov 17, 2009)

Delete


----------



## xboxrules (Nov 17, 2009)

ju421019

if you already have usb loader working you only need to patch the iso with the main.dol file running around then transfer to your wbfs drive.  Enable 002 in settings for NSMB game and your done.


----------



## goober22 (Nov 17, 2009)

pinkshirt said:
			
		

> goober22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, I seem to have it working now. I already had a patched IOS60 but I got Dop-IOS and loaded/patched IOS53. It runs okay and played for about 30 minutes - well past the 10 minute security shutdown.

Thanks for the help and I'll look into GeckoOS as a backup.


----------



## tiagofl (Nov 17, 2009)

oldskooldork23 said:
			
		

> tiagofl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's the patched one.


----------



## Dragoon709 (Nov 17, 2009)

None of this seems to be working for me.  I have softmodded Wii Sys menu 4.1 Preloader 0.30 and cios rev 15.  tried the neogamma r7 green screen fail, tried neogamma r8 b7 and get error 001 unauthorized device.  no usb device trying this from disc.  someone mentioned about using USB Loader GX Disc loader, i don't get an option for a disc loader with it....please some one help  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is there any IOS's that need patching or anything that seems to make it work?


----------



## stefer (Nov 17, 2009)

pinkshirt said:
			
		

> pinkshirt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The game loaded! I played 1-1, and quick saved.  I'll try later to see if i get DREs after a few minutes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (i played the un-patched ISO)


----------



## RamPc (Nov 17, 2009)

DvDrmann said:
			
		

> FYI:
> New_Super_Mario_Bros_Wii_req.ios.truncha_FiX_Wii-iND
> Filename: "ind-nsmbw-ios"
> Hopefully this may help some. Haven't tried it.




Hello,

Does someone know how to apply this?

I patched the game with _New_Super_Mario_Bros_Wii_USA_main.dol_FiX_Wii-iND_, but when I enter to the game Im getting a "disck error, need to eject and turn off the wii"

Im under firmware 3.2U and install the Hombrew with this tutorial: October 23rd Wii Fix by ‘a_running_pir8’., Step-by-Step guide written by RadioShadow

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## goober22 (Nov 17, 2009)

@RamPc,

The file you referenced is the patched IOS53. That is what you need to get it to work. I was in the same situation with 4.1U. The main.dol patch allows trucha hacks to work on the ISO but you also need a patched IOS53 to let the trucha patched game to play.

If you have HBC then do you have Wadmanger too. Just run that and load the IOS53 wad from that file you mentioned. That iND file will have wadmanager as well as dop-ios included. You can also run dop-ios from HBC and download and patch IOS53 that way. I don't think you need to worry about IOS60 as I believe that's only used on system menu 4.0 & 4.1. A different one handles 3.2

Once I did that, my backup ran just fine. See my above post #137.


----------



## RamPc (Nov 18, 2009)

goober22 said:
			
		

> @RamPc,
> 
> The file you referenced is the patched IOS53. That is what you need to get it to work. I was in the same situation with 4.1U. The main.dol patch allows trucha hacks to work on the ISO but you also need a patched IOS53 to let the trucha patched game to play.
> 
> ...



Ok I upgrade my firmware to 4.0 and install IOS60 through HBC, but now the game is asking me to be upgraded if I want to play.
More help here?

Thanks!


----------



## c00ld00d (Nov 18, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> c00ld00d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Success story: 
1) Installed HBC on 4.1U via Bannerbomb
2) Burned an unpatched NTSC iso 
3) Ran NeoGamma R8B12 without cios install whatsoever (have wiikey v1 as mentioned above. It did say missing cIOS but I ignored it)
4) Game runs fine without any problems. 

This seems to be the simplest and fastest method without playing around without installing anything to modify the wii settings itself. 
Now I kinda want to try running things off USB or SD. But first, can someone guide me to installing the NeoGamma as a channel?
Thanks for everything!


----------



## RamPc (Nov 18, 2009)

RamPc said:
			
		

> goober22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I found an alternative solution for the firmware update request.

http://wiibrew.org/wiki/StartPatch

It can be downloaded from there.

Good luck


----------



## OrGoN3 (Nov 18, 2009)

OrGoN3 said:
			
		

> CuriousG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who cares if they keep on reusing it. Once it's broken, it's broken for good. Makes sense to do an update for all the hardware to support something that will be used in the future.

As for not using USB, it's my decision. The whole reason I have a hardware modchip is to not have to do any softmods, or modify any IOS. Saying to go USB because it's easier and fixed sooner is valid, but still goes against the whole reason I don't already use USB.


----------



## otaytoo (Nov 18, 2009)

c00ld00d said:
			
		

> Lazycus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks c00ld00d and wiipower (for NeoGamma)!  I had success with c00ld00d's method above.  Similarities are wiikey v1 and no cIOS installed.  Primary difference is that I am at 3.2U, instead of 4.1U.  Played for 45 minutes with no problem.  I'll play more tomorrow and report any issues.


----------



## ZeeMox (Nov 18, 2009)

Woohoo! Just got this working. This is what I had to do:

1. Started with a safely patched *4.2U Wii w/ Wiikey 1.9s* - this means I'd already followed xzxero's guide, installing The Homebrew Channel, Bootmii, Priiloader, and Trucha bugging ios36. I didn't install cios. Of these steps, I believe only the homebrew channel and trucha bugging was necessary, but installing Bootmii and making a NAND backup is always a good idea before attempting the latter.
2. Used any file deleter to completely delete my ios53. I did this because it wasn't successfully trucha bugging it.
3. Used dop-ios to install and patch latest ios53, then patch ios70.
4. Inserted patched NSMB Wii disc (ind patch)

I can't tell you how many hours I spent learning about all this stuff, when all I'd done before was solder my Wiikey to the board. And the number of failed solutions I tried? Blah. The good news is, I now have a hardmodded 4.2U Wii with a NAND backup, bootmii, and priiloader all good to go, so my future looks bright. Let's see what kind of crazy shenanigans we have to pull to get Super Mario Galaxy 2 running!


----------



## eucrides (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok, I have, more or less, the same config you......

I have the 4.2U Wii, the original nintendo one, with WiiKEY 1.9s......

What steps I have to do to play this game ???

I have donwload the QwiiF version (USA), and the main.dol FIX. I fix the image and burning. The disc channel don´t read the disc. I try to burn the original image, without the FIX and work just level 1-1, then black screen with error message.

I don´t have HBC and other stuff like this, everything was deleted with 4.2U update. (i think USB Loader GX still there, I will see....)

What I have to do ???


----------



## eucrides (Nov 18, 2009)

I read about burn the game in a dual layer midia. It´s work ?????


----------



## goober22 (Nov 18, 2009)

eucrides said:
			
		

> Ok, I have, more or less, the same config you......
> 
> I have the 4.2U Wii, the original nintendo one, with WiiKEY 1.9s......
> 
> ...



You also need a patched IOS53 to allow the game to run and probably a patched IOS70 as I believe that is what 4.2U runs under. Go to bootmii.org and install it and the home brew channel. From there you can install dop-ios and get/patch the 2 IOSs. Also read/search the forums for more on bootmii/HBC.


----------



## eucrides (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok thanks....

I want to find a way to play without instal bootMii or HBC, but I think its impossible, for now....

I go to install HBC and BootMii and do a softmod at my Wii and play at USB Loader.....

Thanks for help......


----------



## elscorcho0 (Nov 18, 2009)

eucrides said:
			
		

> Ok, I have, more or less, the same config you......
> 
> I have the 4.2U Wii, the original nintendo one, with WiiKEY 1.9s......
> 
> ...



I have the same exact issue as you.  I am just waiting to see if the wiikey team will release a firmware update.  It doesn't sound very likely from what I hear from other forums, but I can wait.  Has anyone heard anything?  If the wiikey is no longer supported then I'll look into other options.


----------



## Lazycus (Nov 19, 2009)

elscorcho0 said:
			
		

> eucrides said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Real easy if you can't wait for a WiiKey fix:

Install HBC via Bannerbomb from a SD Card (http://bootmii.org/install).
Put the latest NeoGamma (R8 beta 12) on a SD card (http://www.mediafire.com/?4vzzxznzymg).
Run NeoGamma from HBC and launch the unpatched ISO from disc, or from SD, or USB. (this assumes you can run the latest NeoGamma without any cIOS as stated in this thread - if not you will also have to get cIOS38rev14 installed as IOS249)


----------



## Chanser (Nov 19, 2009)

New proper fix: http://filetrip.net/f8709-New-Super-Mario-...USA%29-2-0.html


----------



## eucrides (Nov 19, 2009)

It´s work !!!!!!!! In a Wii 4.2U / WiiKey 1.9s , with the nintendo official update, at the DISC CHANNEL, not usin any loader !!!!!!!!

- HackMii installer (using BannerBomb V2) and install BootMii (for a NAND backup, you dont know when you need one.....) and de HBC

- Trucha Bug Restorer 1.1

- Bunr the image fixed (I used the WIISOS NTSC)

- And Play.... hehehehe

Idon´t have the tutorial here, I´m at work, later I post the links....

Thanks for ZeeMax because in tutorial don´t say to patch the IOS53, i try and don´t work, after I read his message I patch de IOS53 and IOS70 again then works.


----------



## eucrides (Nov 19, 2009)

Sorry is ZeeMox....


----------



## bluetieman (Nov 20, 2009)

Quick question - hope this wasn't addressed before, so please don't kill me.  I have the 4.2U firmware installed, yet when I put the disc in, which I am able to run from GECKOS, the Wii game window is indicating an update disc is inserted.  Does anyone have a clue as to what this is and what will happen if I run the update if there is one.  Thanks alot.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Nov 20, 2009)

Using unpatched 1:1 on DVD-R. Running WiiKey v1 1.9s. Firmware 3.2U. Using latest HBC, load up NeoGamma R8b12. Warns you about no CIOS, just wait a moment and press any button to continue. Select the first option (DVD defaults). Flawless.

No trucha signed IOS53 or any of that nonsense. NGR8b12 actively removes the new protection. That's all that is needed for modchips. You can already do the rest.

@bluetieman
The game comes with a firmware update to 4.1, so I am not sure why you are getting an update notification. Are you using the PAL release? If so, get the USA/NTSC one. If not, are you using a chip, softmod (which?), etc?


----------



## hasteveha (Nov 22, 2009)

When I start up the game, when the logo new super mario bros wii appears, the background looks a little pixelated. it looks almost like dead pixels. Anyone else have this problem? I'm running the game on a 52 samsung tv with component cables


----------



## saxamo (Nov 28, 2009)

This game is FUN! But it gets pretty old fast. Best played in short bursts...frustration...rising...

Tho I can play it with my girlfriend which is +1. I say it's something every gamer needs to try out once.


----------



## ryoaska1 (Dec 6, 2009)

hey someone helped me out with this before I had the game, but I just want to make sure I have this correct before I actually try to play it...

I have an ntsc wii w/ 4.0u fw, wiikey v1 w/ 1.9s, no soft mods or homebrew.  I have the original retail/purchased version of the game, and I was told to let the game disc update by itself, and NOT to update from the wii system menu instead.  This is counter to advice I got a long time ago about how to handle updates in games, but I'm sure things have probably changed now cuz I haven't payed attention to this stuff in a while.

So if I let it upgrade me to 4.1 u through the retail disc update, I should be able to play it without any adverse affect on the setup I already have (i.e being able to play my older backups etc)?

Thanks!


----------



## TankedThomas (Dec 6, 2009)

This isn't exactly sticking to the rules, but maybe someone can help me. The PAL ISO I have obtained says it's not a valid ISO when I use it with programs like Update Remover, but I checked the torrent and it completed properly and all. Don't know what to do - this is the second one I've tried. Without breaking the rules, does anyone have any suggestions? PM me if you want.


----------



## hksrb25s14 (Jan 6, 2010)

I got Wii 3.1 U, with Wiikey 1.9, I did cIOS38 rev16 Installer and got it to work!!!
After 3-4 min it gave me black screen error telling me to eject the disk.
What can i do?  and I'm scared that  Trucha Bug Restorer 1.1 will brick my Wii with Wiikey.

any help would help out, Thanks.


----------

